# Gestionnaire d'extensions kaput



## fred (10 Avril 2000)

Si comme moi vous avez un crash de type 2 au lancement du gestionnaire d'extensions, c'est probalement qu'il y a trop d'extensions à charger.
La solution consiste à donner plus de mémoire au tableau de bord "Gestionnaire d'extensions".


----------

